

Ask HN: How are you using the time between Christmas and New Year? - reiz

I would like to know how you guys are using the time between Christmas and NewYear. 
Do you spend it with your family? Or was Christmas already to much family overload? 
Are you using the time to try out new technology/frameworks? Or are you working on side project? Or whatever?
======
codegeek
I already had a good 4 day weekend with family for Christmas. For New Year, I
have another long weekend starting now and planning to do extensive coding on
one of my ideas/ project.

~~~
byoung2
For a second, I looked at your reply and thought I typed it! I've been
practicing my node.js and MongoDB skills, so I'm working on a little weekend
project as a showcase.

~~~
codegeek
haha yea. I am going hard at python/flask and also brushing up my git skills.

------
jamesjguthrie
We got married last weekend and have been working loads over the last few
months so this time is some well earned time off.

Will probably get back to work on Wednesday/Thursday.

~~~
reiz
Congratulation! I wish you all the best.

------
lazyjones
Working (pretty much no family left...). It is highly annoying when no
lawyers, consultants, other professionals are available these days. ;-)

~~~
reiz
I am sorry that you don't have family left anymore. Yes that can be annoying.
But you could use the time for activities where you don't need consultants. I
am using the time to do SEO for my Start-Up. And I am pre writing blog posts
and saving them as drafts. I will post them somewhere in January.

------
Devlin_Donnelly
I'm building a blogging platform as well as refining my own web application
framework as I go along.

~~~
reiz
Cool! Is your blogging platform on GitHub? OpenSource? I am looking for
blogging software in ruby, which I can customise for my own needs.

~~~
Devlin_Donnelly
It is not on GitHub at this time it is still under construction and so not
ready to be published just yet.

I am definitely considering publishing it open source though.

As for your project, I am currently writing this blogging platform in perl,
though it could be ported to ruby.

------
james4k
Visiting the other side of the family, but also contributing to a couple of
open source projects.

~~~
reiz
That sounds like a good mix. Keep it up.

------
helen842000
Combination of exercise & creative projects. Determined to write up those blog
posts I've had in draft form for quite a while.

------
devonbarrett
Eating, working on my side project and watching videos from talks throughout
the year that I missed.

------
wj
Vacation!

~~~
reiz
:-) Nothing wrong with that.

------
dotpot
doing some coding (refactoring) on some of my open source projects, playing
some of the starcraft 2 ^^ :) also learning to ...

